# Happy B-day R-2800



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

from someone else stuck in Jersey!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!!!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday and keep the drinks coming!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, guy. Havn't see your smilin' face for awhile tho...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy birthday mate !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes to you and 

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it the 70th anniversary of the R2800?


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy birthday mate !


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy birthday! 

Nice new sig Thorlifter


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Heinz.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

happy birthday dude! love the new sig thor.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, mate!


and that siggy of yours is friggin awesome Thor....


----------

